# Eagle Crest Resort (Redmond, OR)



## lmkucala (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm thinking of exchanging a week through II into Eagle Crest Resort, 2nd week of June, 2018. 

We have never been to Oregon (always wanted to), and have requests in for Oregon Coast and a few other areas in California and Vancouver Island for next June, but I just did a manual search on II and see a couple of 2BR's available here, and trying to decide if I should grab them. 

What kind of things are there to do in this area?  I see the resort gets good reviews. 

We are an active family of three (our son will be 14 at the time), and we like hiking, scenery, exploring, etc. and other types of activities that would be fun for our son at that age.  Also enjoy golf and tennis which I see they have at the resort (although we don't tend to stick around our resort much when we travel usually are out and about).  

Is there enough variety in this area for an entire week?  (or within an hour or so drive for day trips)? 

Thanks


----------



## lmkucala (Jun 27, 2017)

Also is this a good time (we would be checking in on June 8) or is it too early for good weather?


----------



## Karen G (Jun 27, 2017)

lmkucala said:


> I'm thinking of exchanging a week through II into Eagle Crest Resort, 2nd week of June, 2018.
> 
> We have never been to Oregon (always wanted to), and have requests in for Oregon Coast and a few other areas in California and Vancouver Island for next June, but I just did a manual search on II and see a couple of 2BR's available here, and trying to decide if I should grab them.
> 
> ...


I think there are enough activities to keep you and your son busy. For several years when we lived near Seattle we'd spend spring break at Eagle Crest with 2-3 other families all of whom had boys the age of our son.  They all liked golf so the onsite golf courses were great. We took some tennis lessons, did a lot of walking around the resort, and really enjoyed our time there. There is beautiful scenery to enjoy in that part of the state & I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 27, 2017)

lmkucala said:


> Also is this a good time (we would be checking in on June 8) or is it too early for good weather?


The weather should be great that time of year. It usually was nice in April when we used to go, so I imagine June would be delightful.  It's located east of the mountains so it's not as rainy there as it is on the western side of the mountains.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 27, 2017)

There are lots of outdoor activities in the area.  There are lots of trails and other activities to keep you busy.  The area is in the high desert just barely east of the Cascade Crest.   Most of the mountain trails will likely still have snow, but will be melting out around the edges for nice hikes along the Metolius River or Smith Rocks for example.   There's river rafting, biking or just watching the rock climbers at Smith Rocks State Park.  Depending on the winter, the roads to the Cascade Lakes or over McKenzie Pass might be open for the summer but will still have snow to cool off on a hot day.  The weather is usually pretty nice and it can start getting pretty hot by early June.  
The Eagle crest units that are not Worldmark, are typically townhouse with the master upstairs and no air conditioning.  It can get pretty toasty up there especially since the only window is around the corner in the bathroom.  There is a door out onto a deck but leaving the door open for ventilation lets in the bugs.  That's really the only issue.  

Sue


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2017)

We've managed to stay busy for a week there at Thanksgiving time. Hay rides, hiking. brewery tours in Bend, High Desert Museum. Drive over to Sisters. It's a full day, but you might find a day trip to Crater Lake (being from Minnesota, it ain't Lake Woebegone) worth the effort.

Jim


----------



## DAman (Jun 28, 2017)

sue1947 said:


> There are lots of outdoor activities in the area.  There are lots of trails and other activities to keep you busy.  The area is in the high desert just barely east of the Cascade Crest.   Most of the mountain trails will likely still have snow, but will be melting out around the edges for nice hikes along the Metolius River or Smith Rocks for example.   There's river rafting, biking or just watching the rock climbers at Smith Rocks State Park.  Depending on the winter, the roads to the Cascade Lakes or over McKenzie Pass might be open for the summer but will still have snow to cool off on a hot day.  The weather is usually pretty nice and it can start getting pretty hot by early June.
> The Eagle crest units that are not Worldmark, are typically townhouse with the master upstairs and no air conditioning.  It can get pretty toasty up there especially since the only window is around the corner in the bathroom.  There is a door out onto a deck but leaving the door open for ventilation lets in the bugs.  That's really the only issue.
> 
> Sue


The Eagle Crest Resort units do have central air. 

I have to keep the curtains and blinds closed in the unit in the afternoon when I have a west facing one.

The sliding glass door upstairs has a screen door so I never have a problem if I sleep with it open and I usually do. 

I love hiking Smith Rock Park. Rafting the Deschutes is very fun too. 

Eagle Crest has a great mini golf course. Real grass and even sand traps. 

I plan to be there again in late July 2018.


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 28, 2017)

One of our favorites for family.  Large spread out resort with the growing town of Bend nearby.  Should work out great for you with the things you enjoy doing.  Weather is usually great at that time of year but nowadays you can't ever be sure.  Should be enjoyable for your entire family.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 28, 2017)

DAman said:


> The Eagle Crest Resort units do have central air.
> 
> I have to keep the curtains and blinds closed in the unit in the afternoon when I have a west facing one.
> 
> ...



The unit I was in at the end of May along the river did not have AC or a screen door.  It had been refurbished.  So the non-Worldmark units may be hit or miss.   

Sue


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 29, 2017)

Keep in mind that Eagle Crest is on the "dry" side of the mountains. This is high desert country, not the green, lush Oregon that most people think of when then think of Oregon. That said, we love Eagle Crest, and the area around it. Highly recommend Diego's Spirited Kitchen in Redmond. http://www.diegosspiritedkitchen.com/ We have never had a bad meal there.

You might want to add some time to see the "wet" side of Oregon, Portland, the Willamette Valley, the Oregon Coast and the Columbia Gorge, etc. There is a lot to see !


----------



## lmkucala (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the input.   This area and resort does look nice, however I think I'm going to hold out for now and see if any of my requested exchanges come through.  I put a request in April of 2017, for any of the last 3 weeks of June of 2018, with about 10 different resorts mostly on the West Coast and Vancouver Island, so I'm still hopeful that one of these will become available.


----------



## NHpauls (Oct 12, 2017)

lmkucala said:


> Thanks everyone for the input.   This area and resort does look nice, however I think I'm going to hold out for now and see if any of my requested exchanges come through.  I put a request in April of 2017, for any of the last 3 weeks of June of 2018, with about 10 different resorts mostly on the West Coast and Vancouver Island, so I'm still hopeful that one of these will become available.



Curious.....   get anything from your on-going search?


----------



## lmkucala (Oct 12, 2017)

No not yet.   Still waiting patiently (but getting a little anxious).


----------



## Elan (Oct 20, 2017)

I've owned at Eagle Crest for nearly 15 years.  We still go every summer.  It's a great family resort.  3 golf courses, 6 pools, splash park, mini golf, tennis, etc.  As has been mentioned, there are quite a few adventures a short drive away, including whitewater rafting (or inner tubing) the Deschutes, climbing Smith Rock, visiting Crater lake, touring the waterfalls at Silver Falls State Park, kicking around the downtown/Drake Park area of Bend, visiting Sisters, touring the obsidian fields in Newberry Crater, etc.  I've got 3 teenagers and they always want to return every summer.  Nicest part of EC, IMO, is that it's also a very relaxing resort to do nothing, which we do fairly often.  Reasonably spacious accommodations with a large decks facing GC (with Weber gas grill).  Ample grass area between units and GC for family yard games.  
  FWIW, not all units have a screen on the upstairs bedroom door (as of 6/17).  Not sure why.  But the units do have central air, at least every unit we've stayed in since 2004 (all GC facing).  Being high desert, the upstairs does get toasty during the day, but the nights also cool down quickly, so not a huge issue.  

  Anyhow, I highly recommend Eagle Crest.


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 21, 2017)

We have Thanksgiving week at the Eagle Crest through an exchange.  Looking forward to it.  Looks nice online.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 23, 2017)

We had a Labor Day Weekend (week) there about 6 years ago and really enjoyed it.   We were in a non-Worldmark unit on the cliff above the river.  It was a mini-reunion for my sis, her family, and DH & me in a 3 BD, and it was perfect for that.  Huge Jacuzzi Hot Tub on the deck and the unit was well furnished with plenty of dishes, etc.  

We hit Sisters for local Art-in-the-Park events and drove over to Crater Lake.  The resort rents bikes which we used all over the area.
Plus, there's the Deschutes River float trips as previously mentioned.  Your family should enjoy it.


----------

